# What did santa bring



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i got a longbow and 6 wooden arrows to go with it 
lots of money (not realy lots) :angry: 
not bad considering i dont selerbrate xmas


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

hmmm he didnt do bad this year...got me new ice hockey skates bauer 8090s just in time for my tourny up in buffalo...some new knee high rubber hunting boots and money...clothes too...i like straight cash though


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

lets see i got some stuff early like my fusion green vtec (bought from a friend) for christmas ummm Alpine quiver that im getting matched for it a rest i will be painting and sight I will be painting. Have alot of preppy clothes from my girl and shoes to go with and hmmmm what else........ got a new fishin reel the new Curado. I was suppose to get a video ipod but i got one right when they came out  
thats about it


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Well I got an awesome present from my dad, we get to go to vegas (can't wait to see katie, sam and sam)!!! so now I get to go to louisville and vegas, oh and we're goin to the lancaster shoot to! and besides that I'm supposed to be gettin a new protec (inferno), and I got a ipod witch I can't get to work yet because I only have windows 98, that was all my major presents.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*My gifts*

I got a ton of books I wanted, a handful of CDs and some DVDs. I also got some nice misc. stuff (earrings, cappucino, ext.) I got everything I really wanted and a couple things that I wasn't expecting but are really nice to have (for instance my sis gave me a DVD player.)


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

My Christmas was amazing!
I got a laptop for school next year and well, my trip to Vegas.
I also got a couple unexpected gifts! Sambow!!!! is going to Vegas, that was a great gift in itself. And my old friend from the summer is making a trip to my city to visit before Vegas.
All in all!!!!!!!AMAZING christmas


----------



## Rainbow_Starrr (Dec 27, 2005)

*Santa*

All ya all who got weapons as presents (bows, guns, broadheads, knives...) don't forget to give the person who gave them to ya a penny in exchange. Giving weapons is considered bad luck, so if you give them a penny in return, poof, the omen is gone!!!


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

bobzila said:


> i got a longbow and 6 wooden arrows to go with it
> lots of money (not realy lots) :angry:
> not bad considering i dont selerbrate xmas


what type of longbow did u get? i shoot a blackswan 51#at28in


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

offshot said:


> what type of longbow did u get? i shoot a blackswan 51#at28in


its just a little 40# viper longbow for shooting rabbits


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I bought myself a new bass guitar last month. Got lotsa clothes (which I really needed) and straight cash...:thumbs_up Other than that, my birthday is in 3 days.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

i got $140, a watch, a shirt, and a jacket. Also went to the original Bass Pro Outdoor Store in Springfield,Mo and visited all of the museums there. OMG..the Wonders of Wildlife Museum is AWESOME! :teeth:


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

I got a new 2006 Hoyt PowerTec and all the trimmings. Also a bunch of cloths and cash.


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

a dozen arrows, and treestand, a STS, and a trip to hancock county illinois deer hunting.


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

straitshot said:


> a dozen arrows, and treestand, a STS, and a trip to hancock county illinois deer hunting.


hey straitshot wear are you from man. I live in Adams county illinois, the next county south of hancock. Ill tell you what tho there is some good hunting in those parts!


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I got a PSP, sero system, two kives, speaker system for computer, and a bunch of other great things


----------



## Youngarcher323 (Jan 2, 2006)

i got a micro midas 3 from my parents for x-mis. Some of y'all might think micro midasis stink but i'm 10 soooo........... santa brought me a d.s. its awesome


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

I got to go on a crusie to costa maya, cozmel, grand caymen island, jamacia, and key west florida it was a 10 day crusie and it was awsome.


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

im from mighigan. the hunting here sucks. thats why im so excited.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Hoyt ProElite(it's not here yet though), clothes, a sailing movie, and sailing books. And I bought myself a stabilizer with a gift certificate. And a Jack Johnson cd, and a surfing dvd.

Tim


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

i got a alpine quiver
a book called water dog to train my chocolate lab puppy
a 2005 sport track (i turn 16 in one month:teeth: :tongue: !!)
(havent gotten it yet but we have bought one and i am either getting a olive green one or a maron red one)
alpine quiver
tournament arrows
quail vest
video games
money 
canvasback duck decoys
and that is about it


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

This year i was lucky i got a 

1.bow fishing kit
2.stereo for my truck i got kenwood
3.camafluage
4.money about 50 buck from my family
5.3 easton arrows because i lost most of my other ones
6.a new cell phone i lost mine hunting last year i was turkey hunting though
7.my grandfathers knife


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

i got a new book bag camo
and new gloves. and money to buy my new bow from someonescop  cant wait to get it money order is on its way


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

from my dad i got a laptop, money, clothes, cologne
from my mom i got money
from my other family i got dvds money and computer games


----------

